# 1 inch scale battle maps



## fr33py (May 3, 2010)

I was curious about additional battle maps. The first 3 modules have an additional link providing 1 inch battle maps for practically all the encounters as well as the sidebar PDF battle maps. I find these extremely useful and have printed and used every one of them up to this point. Are there plans to make available similar maps for the remainder of the modules? Adventures 4 and 5 have been released by I notice their haven't been any additional maps linked. 

Just trying to plan ahead for once my group arrives at those adventures I'd like to be prepared. They are rather spoiled with the very well designed battle maps, I'd hate to have to resort to drawing on a blank battle map to introduce the encounters as my artistic skills stink. 

Thank you,

Shannon


----------



## joebobodo (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm gonna go ahead and bump this, as I'm in the same boat as fr33py here.


----------



## EugeneZ (Jul 6, 2010)

Me too. There have been a number of threads about this. I've sent a PM to Steve Muchow, the writer who made the 4e maps, and haven't heard back. Morrus was unenthusiastic when presented with the idea of getting ahold of him. Hopefully once Steve sorts of whatever's keeping him busy, he'll see one of these threads and provide the maps -- since he's the only one who has them.


----------

